# Vooppo musket VS OBS Engine 100 w VS Papua



## Stranger (22/9/21)

In a similar price range, which one would you go for and why ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/9/21)

I'll go for single battery, so the Musket is out.... (has nothing to do with the fact that it is Voopoo, my story and I'm sticking to it)

Next will be 18650/2x700 options, so both Hippovape and OBS ticks the boxes...

As I mostly vape everything at one setting (MTL at 1ohm and 15W and RDL at 0.25ohm at 50w) I am not too worried about power supply on these options, again both Hippovape and OBS ticks the boxes...

Loving simplicity and innovation, the Hippovape is one up on the OBS for that, but the OBS is better known (even though the track record is hit and miss and subjective between vapers)

So in the end it will be based on form and looks for me, and for that the Hippovape wins hands down...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/9/21)

The Musket doesn't really fit into this category because it's a dual mod.

Between the other two, I would go for the OBS Engine for two main reasons.

OBS is a better-known make and the resin tubes are replaceable. The OBS is also regulated and I prefer wattage mode to PWM.

All three are reasonably priced mods.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (22/9/21)

I have to agree with @Puff the Magic Dragon. Comparing a single and a dual battery mod us not appropriate unless you specify the intended use... I'm more of a MTL vaper so fir me single battery is a no brainer especially if it fits 21700 batteries

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/9/21)

I have to agree with @Puff the Magic Dragon.

I wish everyone thought like you do

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (22/9/21)

Similar price range. That's where the comparison is. Part of the question is, what do you get for your money ?

Option of single or dual in that price range

Musket takes 18650's

OBS and Papua take 18650/2x700's

ALL of them are wattage devices including the Papua

Single battery mods are 100W and the dual is 120 W

The Papua is waterproof.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger (22/9/21)

OBS has nicer screen than Musket and choice of colours

Musket has smart and RBA mode

Papua has no screen but indicator lights

OBS is wattage only but does have a smart lock function

Musket is a copycat design

Papua is unique.

OBS is customizable

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/9/21)

Papua looks freaking awesome....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Stranger (22/9/21)

Musket looks good
Engine looks better
Papua looks freaking awesome....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (22/9/21)

You can throw the Musket at some one and hurt them
You can use the battery sleeve from the Engine as a blow dart tube

You can show the Voodoo face of the Papua to some one and say Mumbubumba jambowambo nickynackynoo and the other person will grow a big wart on their face.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## blujeenz (22/9/21)

I'd go for the Papua, if it dies it might be easier to repair.
Electronics dont live forever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (22/9/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have to agree with @Puff the Magic Dragon.
> 
> I wish everyone thought like you do


I don't agree with @Puff the Magic Dragon, hold on a minutes yes I do!


----------



## Stranger (28/9/21)

Right then, so no clear winner here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/9/21)

Stranger said:


> Right then, so no clear winner here


It's clear the Papua wins, obviously....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (28/9/21)

No it's not

(It's Tuesday, I am bored let's have a bun fight)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/9/21)

... and the "best" one is still going to be an emotional decision, which we'll then proceed to justify using features, technology, aesthetics, functionality etc. ... to ourselves as much as to others

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (28/9/21)

Please see poll up top

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/9/21)

Stranger said:


> Please see poll up top


Erm ... no one has voted


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/9/21)

Stranger said:


> No it's not
> 
> (It's Tuesday, I am bored let's have a bun fight)













The Musket is an un-imaginative rip-off 

the OBS looks so generic (meh  )

But the PAPUA, looks amazing! Plus PWM is great

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (28/9/21)

Is it PWM, I don't know that it is. On Hippopvapes site they have a VV mod, single battery. Specs say max output 4.2

The Papua specs say max output 8.4 V and it is a Variable wattage device. I don't think it is PWM. I think there is DC-DC circuitry in there alongside an advanced chip. The fact that they went to the trouble of making it waterproof supports my findings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (28/9/21)

Just buy my Foxy One mod.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (28/9/21)

Foxy one beats them all to be honest!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (28/9/21)

No it doesn't

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/9/21)

Stranger said:


> No it doesn't

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (29/9/21)

Looks like the Engine is in the lead .... as it should be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/9/21)

Stranger said:


> Looks like the Engine is in the lead .... as it should be.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/21)

Stranger said:


> Looks like the Engine is in the lead .... as it should be.


I think I saw a hand check from you on the what's in your hand thread?? Shouldn't you be telling us your feelings about the mod?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (29/9/21)

Not with this current conspiracy against the Engine, I mean really (haters gonna hate)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/21)

Stranger said:


> Not with this current conspiracy against the Engine, I mean really (haters gonna hate)


The way I see it. It's a looker that does what it's supposed to do and very affordable for what you get. I was about to get one from ADV this very morning then I remembered that I already bought 2 mech mods this month

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (29/9/21)

To be honest, I was stuck between the Engine and the Papua. I like the workings of the Papua and the chassis but that Voodoo mask puts me off a bit and I also read on the one review that it has a rubbery kind of feel to it, which my sticky hands does not do well with.

The Engine looks better in person than the pics, the chassis is great, the screen looks good and it is very easy for the top pocket carry. The niggles are that that tube can turn but I will try the O ring fix for that and on my screen cover there is a small amount of movement.

Power delivery however makes up for all of that. I have been using the Jelly box mini for the Intake and Dvarw clones and running at 26 W. This Engine is running at 22 W and giving me the same, so hopefully the reviews are right and it is good for battery longevity.

The other issue I have found is that many reviewers have said it changes the set W when you change batteries. It has long been my habit to switch off the device when changing batteries. Doing so with the Engine and your settings stay the same. Good looking device, feels great in the hand, well balanced and not too top heavy with a tank on. I like that I can use 18650 or 20700 or 21700. It is certainly quick to fire, I can compare it to my dual battery Puma's in that regard.

The menu system is a little different but one day is enough to learn and the screen layout is quite pretty.

Overall, I think money well spent and a step or two up from the tube devices I own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/9/21)

Stranger said:


> To be honest, I was stuck between the Engine and the Papua. I like the workings of the Papua and the chassis but that Voodoo mask puts me off a bit and I also read on the one review that it has a rubbery kind of feel to it, which my sticky hands does not do well with.
> 
> The Engine looks better in person than the pics, the chassis is great, the screen looks good and it is very easy for the top pocket carry. The niggles are that that tube can turn but I will try the O ring fix for that and on my screen cover there is a small amount of movement.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/9/21)

Stranger said:


> To be honest, I was stuck between the Engine and the Papua. I like the workings of the Papua and the chassis but that Voodoo mask puts me off a bit and I also read on the one review that it has a rubbery kind of feel to it, which my sticky hands does not do well with.
> 
> The Engine looks better in person than the pics, the chassis is great, the screen looks good and it is very easy for the top pocket carry. The niggles are that that tube can turn but I will try the O ring fix for that and on my screen cover there is a small amount of movement.
> 
> ...



All jokes aside, it does look like a solid device, may it give you many happy vapes!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (29/9/21)

Yeah I am happy with it. I have just found an o ring and fitted in the groove inside the chassis at the top. That tube is going nowhere now.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (29/9/21)

Read just about any review on the OBS Engine 100 W mod and they mention that the battery only shows 90%.

As shown mine shows 100% ... but not always. I have mentioned the Sanyo 20700 B battery before. It is rated by Mooch as a 4000 mah 16 amp battery and in his words 
" I am rating this cell at 16A 4000mAh. It runs a few degrees hotter than the HG2 (which is why the Sanyo has a lower rating) but at 10A and 20A continuous down to 3.2V the Sanyo lasts about 25% longer."

and as can be seen shows a full 100% on the OBS Engine. Please do not be afraid to use these in regulated devices. I run 20700 semi mechs on them too and they work just fine with the right build. With the wrong build the semi mech won't fire anyway. They are well priced and have good longevity.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/21)

Stranger said:


> View attachment 240384
> 
> Read just about any review on the OBS Engine 100 W mod and they mention that the battery only shows 90%.
> 
> ...


I have 12 Sanyo Bs that I’ve been using for more than 2 years and they are perfectly fine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (30/9/21)

Please help, I need more votes to win

I feel like such a loser

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/9/21)

Stranger said:


> Please help, I need more votes to win
> 
> I feel like such a loser



Surely by now you've noticed the votes changing to mess with you  prolly cos' you asked for a vote AFTER buying a mod

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/9/21)

Something I did find odd (not really) was the spelling of the first device on the title which begs the question if it was because someone (no names mentioned here) didn't want it on public record that they actually considered a VOOPOO device... would be funny if it was the perfeckt choice in the end...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (30/9/21)

+1 on the Engine from me (just to make you feel better about your purchase)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/9/21)

My take on most mods and attys is simple ... If it works for you and keeps you off stinkies, then it's a winner, irrespective of others opinions, so find something you like and go for it, as most of the justifucations, (_purposeful spelling_) are "broscience" anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (1/10/21)

Stranger said:


> on my screen cover there is a small amount of movement


 Don't know how bad it is so whether it's worth the hassle but I would be getting a replacement, no movement whatsoever with my front panel so that really is bad luck!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger (1/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Surely by now you've noticed the votes changing to mess with you  prolly cos' you asked for a vote AFTER buying a mod



Yeah, next time I am going to press that button that let's you see who voted and then I am going to go all Bloomberg on ya'll

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## blujeenz (1/10/21)

Stranger said:


> Yeah, next time I am going to press that button that let's you see who voted and then I am going to go all Bloomberg on ya'll


I'll save you 1 bloomberg ... I voted Papua.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (1/10/21)

Bloody phillistine

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/10/21)

I can't remember where my final vote ended up, as it changed so many times

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (1/10/21)

See post No 45

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (1/10/21)

7 have voted for the Papua, so who are the 7 Papua owners?


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/10/21)

Timwis said:


> 7 have posted for the Papua, so who are the 7 Papua owners?



I voted Papua, based on my first response to the OP. Just went to check the site that had them, all sold out, all colors. So someone out there has one. If I didn't have 3 mods incoming tomorrow I would have bought one just to give it a go. But, Noisy Cricket's get preference every day when a good deal comes past... 

If the Papua gets restocked, I might be more than willing to pick one up and test it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/10/21)

I would have had one if I didn't order the Gold Brunhilde, but I'm not complaining

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (6/10/21)

OK, update

Bar using other mods on an evening, this has been the daily carry since I received it. It is a very easy mod to live with, compact, easy menu, fires really well no misfires at all. Battery changes simple enough. Not heavy in the top pocket and it is robust. I am not getting the sticky hands as much with the resin tube as I do with some of the other mods I own.

So far around 3500 puffs, (oh yeah, this shows you, something the Papua can't do) and as the Intake does not leak or dump condensate on the mod, it is very clean. Nothing appears to be scuffing or paint wearing off, all in all a good solid mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (7/10/21)

Shout out to @Timwis for the review, otherwise we would not have known much about it. Have you got a Papua yet Tim ?


----------



## Timwis (7/10/21)

Stranger said:


> Shout out to @Timwis for the review, otherwise we would not have known much about it. Have you got a Papua yet Tim ?


No mate, don't do reviews for Hippovape but if Sourcemore stock it I can sometimes request an item to review so hopefully can get hold of it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

